# FreeBSD9-Stable branch ready yet?



## olav (Sep 27, 2011)

As FreeBSD 9 is getting closer are there other branches than current available yet? I see that the release branch will be ready anyday now. But what about FreeBSD 9 Stable branch?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26638


----------

